
PlatformIO IDE with Unified Debugger is out 100+ boards, zero-configuration - ikravets
https://community.platformio.org/t/platformio-ide-2-0-beta-3-with-pio-unified-debugger/1867
======
ikravets
Hey friends,

We've just released next public beta of upcoming PlatformIO IDE 2.0. This
version received a full support of [PIO Unified
Debugger]([http://docs.platformio.org/page/plus/debugging.html](http://docs.platformio.org/page/plus/debugging.html)).

A support for other IDEs (Eclipse, VSCode, Sublime Text, Vim, Emacs) will be
added soon.

Would be thankful for any feedback!

Regards, The PlatformIO Team

